# Brute Force Gas Mileage video



## shawn30 (Sep 2, 2014)

Took the 750 out to figure out my MPG. The engine only has 250 miles on it, so it's a little stiff still.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPioBV6DNCI&list=UUBsK8u1UWX5HTXFlG1EWLkA&index=1


----------

